# stihl 076



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looking into a used 076 saw with 28inch bar and a chain and also a ripping chain. man wants $500 for it all plus $75 for shipping from Alaska to Georgia. it looks rough but he says it runs. i think its a good deal and will work for a CSM. also whats the biggest bar this saw can take? opinions welcome!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

MidGA,

You said it looks rough......Heres your sign!!!! 

Buying a used chainsaw has it's risks......:yes::thumbdown::thumbdown:. There ARE GOOD used chainsaws out there..... BUT BUYER BEWARE:huh:.

I'll illustrsate on personal experience with a saw I BOUGHT NEW!!!....15 yrs ago. It's a STIHL 064 brand and endured a great life with minimal trouble.....always started....performed great....tried and pushed.....hot or cold....NEVER FAILED ME:thumbsup::thumbsup:.....I trusted it over my other newer Stihl......one day last year it just quit.....I thought ok something minor like tuneup, coil, fuel line etc., etc.......after mechanic broke down saw, the costs of parts alone was at half of new equivilant of its HP and torque. As he and I discussed these repairs could be made but doesn't stop non replaced part C from going out and having to spend ?$?$?$ more.

My point is, this saw ran like a charm (until then) and this major breakdown was the furthest happening from my mind. If I'd bought it say a month prior used, I would've just LOST that ($500.00 in your case) money...It wasn't worth risk to repair.

Wiegh out what your willing to risk....or can risk..... when buying used. how close are you to new costs. Are you better to sacrifice smaller new and warranty or larger used and NO Warranty???

There's others here will and can give you valuable info and experiences. I'm positive TT and Daren have saw purchasing and use experiences especially ripping which is harder on saws power wise.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea this is true tim. i probably will pass.


----------

